# Moving Water



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Curios if anyone has any experience with ''Pulse Disks'' Might come in handy in stained water. [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JXoNk-so_EI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JXoNk-so_EI[/ame] I'm thinking about giving them a try this Spring, looks interesting but seems a little expensive. http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?action=category_view&target=13


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice movement that gives the fly, that could make a white wooly or other streamer patterns lethal. Simple design and easily made; I am going to make some and test them soon.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

$24.95 for 6 piece's of plastic....nah ....that guy is out of his friggin mind....I would rather try the magic heads for 1/5th the price.....I bet you could make these yourself ...think 2 liter bottle and hole punch set .....you can probably get a 1/2'' hole punch from harbor freight for a couple bucks......Not pickin on you garhtr ...but that guys nuts


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Flymaker said:


> $24.95 for 6 piece's of plastic....nah ....that guy is out of his friggin mind.......that guys nuts


I agree, LOL!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I saw this price and thought it was high 

{For some reason I can't add this page as a Link---keeps sending me back to streamer materials ? ? ?} 


_PULSE DISCS 

Item #TL149

PULSE DISCS - Here we offer the Pulse Discs by individual size sold 6-per pack. #1 (1/2" $6.95), #2 (5/8" $6.95), #3 (3/4" $6.95), #4 (7/8" $7.95), #5 (1" $7.95), #6 (1 1/8" $8.95), #7 (1 1/4" $8.95)
_

I like the idea of being able to put the disc in front of streamers I already have instead of tying with the ''magic heads''. I'm thinking about a set in 5/8'' to run in front of a bugger or a small rabbit strip but making a couple from a 2-liter bottle does sound like a good idea.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I made some of these last night, hopefully try them out this weekend. I used .040 PETG, drilled the holes and cut them to size on the CNC router then heat formed them over a 1-1/2" Diameter pipe. 
The two liter bottle sounds like it might work, the material is a little thin but still maybe rigid enough to withstand the current and cause the streamer to oscillate.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I would think the 2 liter bottle would work ... But the idea I have is to keep them on the smaller side....3/8 , 7/16 , 1/2 at the largest.....and use these with lighter streamers made with synthetic hairs.....also I believe that I will slide them onto the hook , bump them up against a thread stop then tie the streamer behind the disc....so it would be supported....My thought is to use them with like low fat minnows and keep the size of the fly under 3'' which is the majority of baitfish I see smallies crashing ....I would also be using a sink tip line so the fly doesn't need to be heavy....most live bait fish really don't make a wide wobble...so the smaller disks should be a plus on any streamer and the smaller size I would think would cast much better as well ...so that's my plan smaller disc's built right into the fly instead of on the leader......think of how much more effective a smaller disc would be anchored to the fly instead of wobbling on the leader.....I think the idea sounds good but of course I need to make some and test......it my not wobble as much as the bigger size's ...but does it really need to... I believe the key is soft materials...


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Only way to see if your theory will work is to try; Nothing ventured nothing gained. Let's compare notes, I am sure we can make something work without paying that foolish price for a small piece of plastic!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

yea it works...the disc I made was cut from a plastic candy container tube. Its a little smaller than 1/2 '' it does give it a nice tight wobble ....once I get a 1/2 hole punch I will make another....I try'd it in the bath tube but my hand pulling the line thru the water made a current break so it didn't wobble as much as I expected.....but it does work...a 1/2 perfectly round disc and in the river should be just the ticket....especially with a slightly down and across presentation ....what you cant really see in the pic is the disc is glued into the head of the fly with UV cure........I don't believe going smaller than 1/2" is worth doing......I will get a 1/2" hole punch a build some.....I may hit the mad tommorow...and tie it on just to test.....another thing I noticed was this streamer is so light...it will stay just shallow enough ..that if given a nice strip just as it hits the water it will splash and gurgle just as it sinks.....what comes to my mind is smallies crushing minnows just off the edge of a weed bed at the surface......I may be onto something...here


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Flymaker, that looks good! You may want to consider turning the disc 90 degrees so the curvature of the disc is left to right of the fly and not up and down as I see in your photo. The displacement of water will be side to side and could possibly give the bug more movement. Also as I look at the Pulse Disc website, I see it oriented in that fashion, left to right as well, so there is probably some credence to that observation. Good luck on the Mad, keep us posted on the how well your bug works, as you said, you maybe onto something. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

flyman01,
I tried to view the video , before making this fly and I thought that's how he had the disk positioned .....but I believe you are correct , it would make better sense to position the disk the way you stated....Next one I make that's what I'll do....Ive found some hole punches on line so I need to get one ordered...but for now I'm headed to the river to put a bend in a rod I hope......HNYr.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks awesome Flymaker, let's us know how it performs in the stream--- Good looking fly also. I'm still on the fence about ordering a set and haven't had time to work on making any yet. I'll try something in the next couple of weeks---Hopefully. Good Luck


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I may have to admit defeat on this guys..I have 2 fly's tied one each with the curve of the disk either left/right and up/down . At least in the bath tub I don't appear to be getting much action ...to make it worth doing...But I haven't try'd them on the stream yet .....My second thought is if I cant get the wobble right maybe if one of these to fly's fished on a float line would make a surface distraction , like a bait fish breaking the surface like its fleeing as we see on the smallmouth rivers so often maybe it can be useful in that regard....If are temps ever get out of the freezer I can get back out and give them a shot


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Flymaker
1-make one with no glue,use stop beed,make them with deferent size hole,
2,make one with quick snap, 1hole in mitel,2 holes in mitel,one hole will spin,2 holes will hold that blade in same place,make second with 2 holes 90 degres from the first,i think if the blade is loose it will make more movement,
that fly is very nice,can you describe how you made that,

thanks snag


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Happysnag,
The plastic face was cut from a tube that x-mas candy comes in at approx. 1/2'' dia. I first tied a thread stop just behind the hook eye , then slid the disc into position on the hook shank . then a drop of super glue to hold in place . next I tied in some pearl and root beer krsytal flash then added the chartreuse colored marabou , then the white hair material is called near hair ...1 drop of super glue to position the eyes and hold the upper wing in position then applied the UV cure glue to form and seal off the head. I believe you could use any plastic for the curved face ...20oz pop bottles ...2 liter bottles....I think the fly will still have some use as a shallow runner and the face may move some water to imitate a injured and fleeing bait fish....But as I said I still need to hit the river with it and see how it acts in the rivers current and tied to a line .....at this point I believe I may be onto something but further modifications and testing will tell the tail.....I may cut the top portion of the disk off and see how the effects it ....nothing works the first time around.....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Flymaker
I think if the plasic is loose,that make the loore steer left and right,if you make 2 holes in center and ty that up, it stay in same position,when you moving the loore,the water pressure will steer that,left or wright,if you make that with quick snap,then you can use that in front any fly.

snag


----------

